# Pics of my "Samurai Edge" 92fs



## auburnDistrict (Oct 11, 2012)

I have been modifying a border marshal 92fs to replicate the handguns of the STARS members from Resident Evil. This is my work so far.
I have added a stainless barrel, skeleton hammer, custom handmade beretta wooden grips (I can provide contact info for the maker if anyone interested, he would appreciate the business). These grips extend to the magazine plate, truly one of a kind and master craftsmanship.










I am shipping it to my gunsmith within the week to have it refinished to a two tone scheme with a black slide and silver frame. He's also adding custom built tactical rail and extended beavertail horn. It will truly be a trophy gun. Whenever it comes back, will post the final images.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very cool. I've seen others doing something similar to their 92s on other forums. Seems to be a somewhat popular modification


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not familiar with the STARS members from Resident Evil. Is it a tv series, movie or some kind of a reality show? 

And why is it a somewhat popular modification, as another poster mentioned? 

BTW.....I've never been impressed with any firearm(s) in a movie starring Angelina Jolie either.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

It's a video game series (zombie game) that has quite a following... it's been around for approx 13 yrs.

Also made into a movie series. One comes out every year or so.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh okay.....a video game. That explains a lot......I think. :anim_lol:


----------



## auburnDistrict (Oct 11, 2012)

A great deal of baddassery comes out of the video game world, IE gun replicas and such. Also alot of just plain bad comes from video games as well, such as CoD-boys who think they know guns.

What I'm going to do is purchase a 92a1 frame and build a full wesker custom. Google "wesker samurai edge" It's one kickass weapon.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

auburnDistrict said:


> A great deal of baddassery comes out of the video game world, IE gun replicas and such. Also alot of just plain bad comes from video games as well, such as CoD-boys who think they know guns.
> 
> What I'm going to do is purchase a 92a1 frame and build a full wesker custom. Google "wesker samurai edge" It's one kickass weapon.


*If you say so.................*


----------



## auburnDistrict (Oct 11, 2012)

Already got the plans drawn up, the gunsmith is ready to do the project, will post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> *If you say so.................*


Different strokes for different folks,lol. 
I can see how, with all the great graphics,etc. it would be easy to get more involved nowadays with video games.

Your old paratrooper,lol. It was much harder to hooked on ATARI when you were younger,lol. I mean , oops. When WE were younger


----------



## auburnDistrict (Oct 11, 2012)

Video games are a gateway drug for me. Games like Rock Band and Guitar Freaks carried me into music and I am now a happy musician as a result. They have changed my life. Why not let the same go for firearms? It's a brave new world with lots of things to learn.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

auburnDistrict said:


> Video games are a gateway drug for me. Games like Rock Band and Guitar Freaks carried me into music and I am now a happy musician as a result. They have changed my life. Why not let the same go for firearms? It's a brave new world with lots of things to learn.


Absolutely!! Keep it up.:smt020


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Have you not noticed the direction this _*brave new world*_ of ours has gone?

There's nothing right or brave about it. We are sliding downhill at such a speed, that it's going to be all but impossible to recover from.

This society of ours, as we know it, has gone to Hell in a hand basket. We might as well try and enjoy the ride, cause it's going to be a very abrupt stop.


----------



## auburnDistrict (Oct 11, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> Have you not noticed the direction this _*brave new world*_ of ours has gone?
> 
> There's nothing right or brave about it. We are sliding downhill at such a speed, that it's going to be all but impossible to recover from.
> 
> This society of ours, as we know it, has gone to Hell in a hand basket. We might as well try and enjoy the ride, cause it's going to be a very abrupt stop.


I'm just trying to be positive. I know as well as anyone the absolute shit debacle we're in right now. Some of you older fellas will probably remember "the good old days" or some version of it. Where everything was available, the 2nd amendment wasn't under attack, our government wasn't trying to disarm us, and freedom rang through.

No, not for me, I'm in my mid 20s and just now coming into my own. This society, hell in a hand basket, is all I've known and likely all I will get to know. You should feel fortunate that you have had the chance to experience something better.

EDIT: And I was speaking about the world of firearms knowledge...not the literal world at large


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

auburnDistrict said:


> I'm just trying to be positive. I know as well as anyone the absolute shit debacle we're in right now. Some of you older fellas will probably remember "the good old days" or some version of it. Where everything was available, the 2nd amendment wasn't under attack, our government wasn't trying to disarm us, and freedom rang through.
> 
> No, not for me, I'm in my mid 20s and just now coming into my own. This society, hell in a hand basket, is all I've known and likely all I will get to know. You should feel fortunate that you have had the chance to experience something better.
> 
> EDIT: And I was speaking about the world of firearms knowledge...not the literal world at large


Okay, so now I have a better idea, since you mentioned you are in your mid 20's.

I can't even begin to try to get you to understand how things used to be. All that I can do for the moment, is give you my best regards.

Make sure that you do enjoy the moment, cause it's not gonna get any better in the future.


----------



## auburnDistrict (Oct 11, 2012)

What I am trying to do  as evidenced by my current firearms projects.

I study a great deal of American history and politics in my spare time. I have a loose understanding at least in that regard.


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Nice grips/plus beretta


----------

